# 2012 HOPRA National Results? Akron, Ohio



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

HI, Anybody out there have the results from the weekends HOPRA Nationals in Akron, Ohio?


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have all the results, but check out Rad! Scale Motorsports for a collection of results and information.

-Cory


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

See a snapshot of the results here. Complete results and write-up is coming soon.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Moe Mofield
5th Super Stock*​
__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*MoPRA*

















__________________


----------



## Tom Hiester (Mar 27, 2012)

*T-Jet race*

I have dealt with 5 of the 8 racers listed in the T-Jet race at the 2012 meet
Tom Hiester
Home Of Hiester's H.O. Silicone Tires
(formerly Penn Valley Hobby tires)
We bought the business:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

The complete results are now posted at the HOPRA website.


----------

